
Show HN: Ballpoint.io - artursapek
https://ballpoint.io/files/examples/gopher
======
the__alchemist
I love how it lets you immediately jump in. These easy-to-access and use
online tools are great. It's frustrating how tough it can be to find the right
image manipulation tool; will add this to my toolbag.

------
xsmasher
This is amazing, especially compared to the way my machine is brought low by
Inkscape.

(I know Inkscape has a lot more features, but just loading one image + adding
text on top should not lag a 2 GHz Quad-Core / 8GB machine.)

~~~
adamredwoods
I couldn't load an image with this, though. Overall, it's lacking many
features, too many to be useful. Key feature missing are keyboard commands,
efficient ways to convert bezier handles (smooth to corner).

I use Sketch, and I highly recommend it.

~~~
ghego1
As per Sketch, I used to love it when I was on a Mac, then I switched to
Windows and since there's no Sketch for windows I switched to Lunacy (Windows
only), a completely free native app that's 100% compatible with Sketch and
that's equally good, if not better. I simply kept working on the same files
and it just works, impressive.

~~~
Aeolun
That’s also impressive from the Sketch side, as they apparently made their
file format so easy to parse/use that another program can read them without
any issues.

------
x87678r
I can't believe how good that is, browser apps have come a long way.

~~~
flockonus
Well, let me tell you.. [http://www.quakejs.com/](http://www.quakejs.com/)

------
brianush1
This loads fast and is very responsive, unlike other browser apps I've used
that try to offer an alternative to native apps (Google Docs comes to mind). I
like it!

------
nomadtwin
Figma is a cross-platform equivalent and it's free for personal use
(figma.com) work's in your browser and is quite fast actually

